# 9mm or 380 cc for wife



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I intend to take her to shoot both. I want to get her something that will go bang every time. She is small and has small hands. So I want something small for her. She will carry it. 

Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Try a glock 43. 9mm if its to snappy go with the 42....380. they both go bang...EVERY TIME


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishingful said:


> I intend to take her to shoot both. I want to get her something that will go bang every time. She is small and has small hands. So I want something small for her. She will carry it.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to start?


Pic coming 43 on bottom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Only thing I worry about with her is the safety. She grew up around guns but just with the men shooting them. I have and am teaching her gun safety and shooting. Her finger tends to go to the trigger.

She also is worried about something with to much kick. Even my 12 GA with low brass is to much for her to enjoy shooting.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig p238 .380 has a safety.
Ruger SR9 should fit her hand nicely


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buy her a 22 revolver. Keep in mind most women have hard time pulling the slide back. Hell I have hard time. I know S&W also makes a 22 mag in revolver. Vances had them on sale for 399.00


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My wife has both, 9mm and .380. She prefers shooting the 9mm but carrying the .380. She also has very small hands and most everything on the market was a way too fat grip for small hands. She settled on the S&W M&P 9mm compact and she shoots it very well. That said, she struggles to conceal it in some clothing so the little Ruger LCP II fits in there.

The .380's have very snappy recoil and really thump the web of the hand. Ive yet to find a girl that enjoys shooting .380. They also require a pretty firm grip to function properly and that can be difficult at times for girl with there being so little to hold on to.

As for the safety, its just one more thing to deal with. If your gonna get her an auto with a safety, your going to need to spend a ton of time at the range which one should anyhow.

She may be better suited with a little Smith revolver like the 442 or the 642. Those are perfect carry weapons but much like the .380, its not a pleasure to shoot for most woman.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Unless she is really into guns, get a Ruger LCP. 380. Small, light, dependable and not bulky. It is #1 for practical
carry for most people who are just buying a personal protection carry gun.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I got my wife the Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380 , she also carries all the time . She likes it a lot .


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> I intend to take her to shoot both. I want to get her something that will go bang every time. She is small and has small hands. So I want something small for her. She will carry it.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to start?


Look at the Springfield Armory XD(M) 9 mm. It has a small grip and a nice safety feature. And it will go bang every time. Nice carry weapon for a woman.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Buy her a 22 revolver. Keep in mind most women have hard time pulling the slide back. Hell I have hard time. I know S&W also makes a 22 mag in revolver. Vances had them on sale for 399.00


I like that suggestion. I just bought the smith .22 mag last night for my wife. The trigger pull is the safety so no worries about racking a slide if something bad happens. My wife likes shooting autos but wants simplicity for a carry pistol.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my wife has the beretta 84f nickle 380 and with the staggered magazine it has a little wider grip that fits her hand real good. it holds 13 rounds and is a very safe gun. never had a jam with this gun.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of torn though by hammerless or not. I like the hammer.. Gives me more control over a situation. Seems to me the two step process of pulling the Hamer back, squeezing the trigger, takes less time than squeezing a DAO trigger. Sometime the act of pulling a hammer back gives the bad guy to make the right decision.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Kind of torn though by hammerless or not. I like the hammer.. Gives me more control over a situation. Seems to me the two step process of pulling the Hamer back, squeezing the trigger, takes less time than squeezing a DAO trigger. Sometime the act of pulling a hammer back gives the bad guy to make the right decision.


that's the great thing about the beretta 84f we have, it has a hammer you can cock or just pull the trigger.
sherman


----------



## MartinGreen (Nov 11, 2016)

fishingful said:


> Only thing I worry about with her is the safety. She grew up around guns but just with the men shooting them. I have and am teaching her gun safety and shooting. Her finger tends to go to the trigger.
> 
> She also is worried about something with to much kick. Even my 12 GA with low brass is to much for her to enjoy shooting.


You could always get her some good compound bow strings rather than a gun! But for real.. ruger sr9 should be good to go.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My personal choice would be the S&W revolver also. Most people don't like the bulk. For simplicity and
dependability a S&W revolver is the best you can buy, bar none...Period. What Dovans says is also true
I feel naked without a hammer, but for novice Hammerless might be better.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoot, I jus put a Tomcat up for auction... That might have been perfect for her as well


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Pink sccy 249.99 and a 50 dollar gift card at Ruel king . 100 rounds of winchester 9mm 19.95 with the bucket and a extra 10 % off!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have shot a Bersa 380 and they are a pretty descent gun for the money, I had a off brand 380 way back in the day(FIE I believe it was) it was a fun little gun to take to the range and shouldn't intimidate any shooters.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the revolver camp as well. And agree it would be a Smith.
Just simpler for an ' in the heat of the moment' panicked situation.

But if it had to be a semi auto, I'd sure take a hard look at the Ruger LCP.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I'm in the revolver camp as well. And agree it would be a Smith.
> Just simpler for an ' in the heat of the moment' panicked situation.
> 
> But if it had to be a semi auto, I'd sure take a hard look at the Ruger LCP.


Glocks 43.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> I'm in the revolver camp as well. And agree it would be a Smith.
> Just simpler for an ' in the heat of the moment' panicked situation.
> 
> But if it had to be a semi auto, I'd sure take a hard look at the Ruger LCP.





Saugeye Tom said:


> Glocks 43.....


...or a Glock 43.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was suppose to pick up a Glock in 357. Somehow deal fell through. Kind of po'd me. I was looking forward to having a glock for the short time I would have kept it..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I was suppose to pick up a Glock in 357. Somehow deal fell through. Kind of po'd me. I was looking forward to having a glock for the short time I would have kept it..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I was suppose to pick up a Glock in 357. Somehow deal fell through. Kind of po'd me. I was looking forward to having a glock for the short time I would have kept it..


Just kidding old man. I truly love all guns except hi point. They jam ALOT


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I was suppose to pick up a Glock in 357. Somehow deal fell through. Kind of po'd me. I was looking forward to having a glock for the short time I would have kept it..


Like the ballistics of the 357. I think a Glock in that cal. would be sweet. 
Have often thought about getting a 357 bbl and having the ability of changing my 23 into a 32.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 225581
> View attachment 225581


hmmmmm she looks awfully familiar, Like I might have partied with her.... Dang those early drug filled years..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I was suppose to pick up a Glock in 357. Somehow deal fell through. Kind of po'd me. I was looking forward to having a glock for the short time I would have kept it..


Yep, really no reason to keep a glock around since boating season is about over.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Yep, really no reason to keep a glock around since boating season is about over.


Well...I think I foresee see another pic. of the north end of a south bound horse in your near future Bob.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Probably so. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Yep, really no reason to keep a glock around since boating season is about over.










bob....here it is


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Delete


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Probably so. Lol


Hehehe

Fate has arrived bobk. Lol!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, that one hurt so early in the morning. Keep your glock warm Tom. Plastic cracks when it's this cold out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Wow, that one hurt so early in the morning. Keep your glock warm Tom. Plastic cracks when it's this cold out.


Lmao. And wood warps......


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Most women I have taught to shoot had these two complaints. With autos " too complicated " with DA revolvers " too hard to pull trigger ". Ruger solved the problem with the LCR. They make it in a wide variety of calibers.

Husbands and boyfriends often saddle their women with something they like and can handle but their women can't. When my wife first asked about the LCR I did not think much of it. Based only on appearance. So I did some research and bought her the 38 spec LCR. After she became very good with it. I started shooting it and purchased the 357 variation for myself. As for hammerless or hammer. Hammers snag on clothing so if its a concealment weapon go hammerless.

In summation using my wife as an example. She ain't no navy seal but I wouldn't want to try and take something from her with the LCR in her hand. Which is the whole point. Take her with you when you go gun shopping and let her make the choice not you. Take it from me if she don't like it she will not carry it.
If at all possible let her shoot various calibers till she finds what she is comfortable with.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^...and a wise man will shop by himself for her CCW using HIS wish list buying her what he likes all the while knowing she will not like it. Once HIS wish list is fulfilled, he will then act all put out while those previous bought pistols rest peacefully in the safe and take her with him to get her gun of choice. 
An excellent way to get that new fullsize 1911 you've been wanting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^^...and a wise man will shop by himself for her CCW using HIS wish list buying her what he likes all the while knowing she will not like it. Once HIS wish list is fulfilled, he will then act all put out while those previous bought pistols rest peacefully in the safe and take her with him to get her gun of choice.
> An excellent way to get that new fullsize 1911 you've been wanting.


Wow...wait till I talk to your wife


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow...wait till I talk to your wife


Ha!
As they say " she done let the gator get to the pond" in that area. Lol!
She gave up a long time ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Ha!
> As they say " she done let the gator get to the pond" in that area. Lol!
> She gave up a long time ago.


Mine finally did too.....3 months ago


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. And wood warps......


I don't own any wood pistols. Sounds like you have a mess on your hands with plastic and wood pistols.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mine finally did too.....3 months ago


There are some things they can take out of us heatherns...then there's those things they can't.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I don't own any wood pistols. Sounds like you have a mess on your hands with plastic and wood pistols.


Them old Colts are just like George's.dentures......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Them old Colts are just like George's.dentures......


Life savers? My grandfather had a 1935 Colt Gold Cup that was absolutely beautiful. I always asked grandpa to show me his old Colt collection and he always got a smile on his face when he brought out the gold cup. My uncle got everyone of those old Colts. My dad dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Life savers? My grandfather had a 1935 Colt Gold Cup that was absolutely beautiful. I always asked grandpa to show me his old Colt collection and he always got a smile on his face when he brought out the gold cup. My uncle got everyone of those old Colts. My dad dropped the ball on that one.


Under stood..I have a gold cup from the 70s. Those guys just like to gimme crap about the glocks so I give a tad back


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A


Saugeye Tom said:


> Under stood..I have a gold cup from the 70s. Those guys just like to gimme crap about the glocks so I give a tad back


All in good fun


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I have to add that one thing Glocks and most 1911 have in common is they both rattle like a can with a bunch of washers in it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Under stood..I have a gold cup from the 70s. Those guys just like to gimme crap about the glocks so I give a tad back


Ya I know it's the old Glock vs 1911 debate and it's all in good fun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Both of my Colts are from the Colt Custom Shop and they don't rattle. I also believe standard Colts are not made to super tight tolerances so they function when dirty.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I have to add that one thing Glocks and most 1911 have in common is they both rattle like a can with a bunch of washers in it.


My hk VP 9 don't rattle a bit


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> My hk VP 9 don't rattle a bit


My g26 does but my 43 don't


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well now I have to go shake my 1911's.  I already know my glock rattles.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lol I just opened my safe and started to double check my "rattles". My Springfield XD 9 is a rattle trap and so is my Shield. I have no rattles from my Colt competition but my Wiley Clapp does have a tiny rattle coming from the beaver tail/ safety area. I guess I should use it like a Glock and attach an ️ line.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> lol I just opened my safe and started to double check my "rattles". My Springfield XD 9 is a rattle trap and so is my Shield. I have no rattles from my Colt competition but my Wiley Clapp does have a tiny rattle coming from the beaver tail/ safety area. I guess I should use it like a Glock and attach an ️ line.


Rattlin in a service pistol is usually a good thing. Not so much in a competition pistol with tighter tolerances.

Now that Wiley Clapp is most likely worn out and not safe to shoot. So tie it to the end of your fishing line and cast it this way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> lol I just opened my safe and started to double check my "rattles". My Springfield XD 9 is a rattle trap and so is my Shield. I have no rattles from my Colt competition but my Wiley Clapp does have a tiny rattle coming from the beaver tail/ safety area. I guess I should use it like a Glock and attach an ️ line.










you guys killing me....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another thing Glocks and 1911 have in common is they both will fire underwater...but neither of them float.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What about SIG P290. She held one at fin feather fur last weekend. Liked the feel of it. And she could actually pull the slide back. Too small for my hands. But she needs a purse queen that goes bang every time.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sig makes some fine quality pistols.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Sig makes some fine quality pistols.


X2


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Sig makes some fine quality pistols.


X3


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruel king has the p320 for 449.99 today


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Seems like there's a lot of good suggestions here. I would recommend picking out a few you think should would like and going to one of your local ranges and having her try them out. One thing you will not really get a feel for though is how it will carry when you have it every hour of the day strapped to you.

I can't weigh in on the revolver side, nothing against them just always and auto I wanted more. Your budget may play a factor in the decision as well, a $200 LCP vs a $700 Kimber Microcarry affect the wallet differently.

For the smaller guns you will find there's a ton on the market. I just went through the same decision for the simple fact I didn't like the extra weight tugging on my shorts and less bulky seemed better, especially if I decide to appended carry.

I decided to go with the Ruger LCP Custom. It's about $225 if you can find them (get ahold of me if you need to locate one). There's upgrades over the first LCP like raised sights and a trigger job. I believe the original LCP was also revised for the stainless version that cost about the same as the custom and has a better trigger than the original. The new LCP II (~$325) that replaced it I find is a little thicker and they also reverted back to practically no sights. This is just a preference with the sights as some will argue it's more of a chance to get hung up when drawing and you most likely will be shooting it at a close distance if the unfortunate circumstance presented itself.

The others considered:
S&W Bodyguard
Taurus TCP 738 
Glock 42
Sig 238
Kimber Micro carry 

The body guard was a little bulkier and the Taurus was ruled out because for the $50 difference I rather carry a Ruger. Between the Kimber and the Sig you have people that love and recommend each but the Sig is a bit cheaper and seems to give more bang for the buck as far as features. The glock 42 also had a bit of bulk to it. 

Of course all of these are small carry guns so anyone can wonder how someone thinks they are bulky. I was going for the minimum amount of printing, weight, ect so even though sufficient for cc it wasn't what I was looking for durning this purchase. 

I also agree with the others a .22 would also be a good contender. I'm not someone who thinks you need a .500 cal or 20+ rounds on you at all times. Sure if you give the the option at the time something is happening I will take it but I will also take 5 rounds and a .22 vs my bare hands because it was too much of a pain to carry. I have yet to meet someone willing to get shot multiple times by a .22 because "it's not going to do anything". Sure you can argue the stopping power and would you want to give your wife something that 100% may not stop someone. I'll argue the probability of someone continuing toward you after getting struck by multiple shots with a .22. Personally a .22 is too small for me I'm just saying if it's comfortable for her and a larger caliber is not I wouldn't rule it out. To each their own, I respect both sides of this argument and I get them. 

Lastly Taurus just came out with a new gun that's supposed to be comfortable to carry depending where she is carrying it. I believe it's called the Curve. You tube it. 

As far as safety that's always a concern. Do you want it without a safety in a purse or do you want the safety on when stuff hits the fan and hopefully she remembers to take it off. They make a lot of pocket carry holsters that protect the trigger and with a high pound pull it shouldn't be and accident. 

Good luck and let us know your choice and why.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Kahr makes some nice compact pistols.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Pooch said:


> Kahr makes some nice compact pistols.


Was at the range today and shot the Browning 1911 380 and I’m impressed with it, ever since it first came out I have been handling it and it has always impressed me with its size it just feels right in my hands Browning advertises as 85 per cent of a full size 1911.If my wife decided to carry it would be one of the guns I would suggest she try. Me and my buds put 200 rounds through it and it ran without a flaw using 3 different brands of shells. They also had a small Glock in 380 I think it was the 42 and in my mind the Browning was a much softer shooting gun and I shot the Critical Defense in it.Next range day we plan on shooting it again with different ammo and some reloads might even get the wife to try it.She likes my full size 1911 in 9mm so I’ll get her opinion on this smaller gun


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Take her to the range to shoot some different stuff, revolvers and small caliber autos are the worst thing for a small woman to carry, stick with a 9mm , no saftey, double action..simple and easy to shoot.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

She shot a 9mm last week and liked it.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I got my wife a sw m&p shield 9mm for Christmas and she loves it


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what she was shooting


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

all 9mm...hk to big for ccw


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

S&W M&P 38 hammerless revolver with crimson trace. Point and shoot. My squeeze likes it for her carry weapon. I worried about her fumbling around in her purse with safety/trigger safety especially in a "have to" situation. My 0.02.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> S&W M&P 38 hammerless revolver with crimson trace. Point and shoot. My squeeze likes it for her carry weapon. I worried about her fumbling around in her purse with safety/trigger safety especially in a "have to" situation. My 0.02.


I think a local company makes trigger covers on a lanyard that pop off as you draw. Kydex..25 bones..great for Pocket carry if you're so inclined


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That in 38+p would be good......little more firepower and shoots never leaving the concealed position in coat pocket.....no worries about jambing


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> I like that suggestion. I just bought the smith .22 mag last night for my wife. The trigger pull is the safety so no worries about racking a slide if something bad happens. My wife likes shooting autos but wants simplicity for a carry pistol.
> View attachment 223268


----------

